# Asterix



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 23, 2005)

Anyone else a fan of the Asterix comics?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 23, 2005)

Never heard of them?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 23, 2005)

Im Fone Bone fan  

(even though I havent read every book)

Blade


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 23, 2005)

Here's an intro. Asterix is hilarious.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 23, 2005)

Andrew

I was a huge fan as a child. I had many books, and appreciated much of the linguistic humour. However, I wonder how clean some of the names actually were... my memory fails me.

It was fairly simple as I remember it, all the gauls' names ended in -ix, the Romans ended in -us (I think), and another nation ended in -os, cause I remember the character 'Mykingdomforanhos'.

Mainly delightful stuff, though. I would still take the time to read through one today.

JH


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 23, 2005)

Cool thanks andrew I love good cartoons


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 23, 2005)

You're welcome, Blade.

In my experience, Asterix is one of the cleaner and more historically literate comics. Which is not to say there aren't double-entendres. But overall I think it's one of the classiest comics around.


----------



## Poimen (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Anyone else a fan of the Asterix comics?



Yes very much. How about Tintin? 

http://www.tintin.be/


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Apr 23, 2005)

Tintin is the best comic I've ever seen. Excellent artwork and good stories, I read most of them as a kid. Spielberg/DreamWorks has the rights to bring Tintin to the big screen, which may happen in the next few years.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 23, 2005)

Ive seen tintin before but have not read it.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey Blade,
In one of the Asterix comix, he meets a bunch of Norsemen. They all have names that end in --haf. Like Timeandahaf, Toocleverbyhaf, etc.

Does anyone remember (?)
regulars:
Getafix (the druid)
Obelix (Asterix' pal)
Unhygenix (the fishmonger)
what was the blacksmith's name?
Dogmatix (Obelix' dog)
Geriatrix (the villiage old-guy)
Cacofonix (the bard)
Vitalstatistix (the villiage chief)

others:
Doubleosix (a spy)
Justforkix
Surplus Dariprodus
Clovogarlix

That's all I can think of right off my head.
I still love these comix. They're all packed away right now.

[Edited on 4-24-2005 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## lwadkins (Apr 24, 2005)

Never heard of this cartoon, but I'm going to recommend it to my son. He loves the "Wizard of Id" comics this should be something he would like also. Thanks for the link!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 24, 2005)

As I recall the blacksmith was Fulliautomatix.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 12, 2006)

Has anyone seen any of the _Asterix_ movies?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 12, 2006)

I didn't even know they were in English! We used to read them in French when we were kids.

I always felt a little cheated that the french kids had the 'really' funny comix!


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 12, 2006)

We have quite a few of both the Asterix and Tin Tin books for the children. They enjoy them quite a bit. The Tin Tin books you can get inexpensively from bookcloseouts.com, and the Asterix too but they are scarcer.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 12, 2006)

Tintin is best, but Asterix is also very good.


----------



## Tirian (Sep 12, 2006)

The Asterix & Obelisk movie in French with Gerard Depardeui (sp?) is one of the funniest things I've seen in a long time. The French version with Enblish sub-titles is much better that the overdubbed english one in my opinion.

My 8yr old loves the books - he's starting to collect them.

Matt

PS> I thought Vitalstatistix was the doctor...?


----------

